# recommended books on keeping dwarf shrimp?



## a1Matt (5 May 2009)

Does anyone know of any books (in English!) on keeping and breeding dwarf shrimp?


----------



## Woodpecker (7 May 2009)

I too have been looking for a book on shrimps but not found anything other than foreign language versions.  

There are several in German but this is not suprising as there has been much more interest in freshwater shrimp keeping in continental Europe than in the UK.  Hopefully, as the hobby grows here, translations will start to appear?

The only one I could find via an Amazon search was:
Aqualog Special - Shrimps,Crayfishes and Crabs in the Freshwater Aquarium by Uli Werner (Hardcover - 1 Jun 2003)
however, at over Â£30 it is a lot to fork out for a book I know nothing about.

Good luck with your search - let me know if you find anything!

Sue


----------



## a1Matt (8 May 2009)

Nice one Sue, you found one more book than I did on Amazon     I read the review of that book and it said about the aqualog series:

'They are in the main a fish identification encyclopaedia and nothing more. But for those aquarists who are particularly interested in a single species they are indispensable. '

Like you say, it is quite expensive.  If it was cheaper I would probably buy it, but as it does not look ideal I will pass.

I am not hopeful, but I will keep looking.  I will try out my local library and a couple of bookshops and let you know if I find anything.


----------

